# Looking for information on German strafing targets for training



## Dwayneski (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello fellow-members,

For a project I'm looking for information, drawings and photographs of German targets for training with strafing. Especially the layout and function of those targets and the process of the training itself is very interesting. Does anyone have sources or documents regarding these targets?

Many thanks in advance!

Dwayne


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2017)

Not exactly what you want but still part of Luftwaffe training...Horrido - Des Jaegers Schiessfibel


----------



## Dwayneski (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks Fubar. There's already a bit of information there. Do you by any chance know where I can find more info on further manuals regarding training? I've searched wide and far, but couldn't find much.


----------



## Barrett (Oct 9, 2017)

Recently ran across this translated air-air manual with CGI in addition to text, showing how to use the Revi.

Luftwaffe Gunnery Primer D.(Luft) 5000/1)

Have not seen anything on strafing targets, tho Walter Krupinski said that the first time he fired air-air was on an Anson over the Channel. He and his leader both fired out, and the Anson motored away. Walter got better, of course...


----------



## Dwayneski (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello Biplane Pilot,

Thank you for your reply. Interesting link, when I have more time I will surely have a closer look. The problem is, there seem to have been a large number of training targets near airfields, but there is nowhere information to be found on how those targets operated. In most cases, a ground target was present (such as concrete walls or models of ships) with a observation post nearby.


----------

